# Lighting / Audio effect help



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a hall closet that I am going to have a green light shine under the door from inside the closet. What I would like to do is have a motion sensor or some triggering device that when people walk by says, "hey get me outta here!" Any suggestions?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This might be a good way to do it:
http://www.electronics123.com/kits-...H-LIGHT-SENSOR-PIR-FOR-MOTION-ACTIVATION.html


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

You could do it with a pico boo prop controller.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've used the ones Otaku posted and have been very happy with them for that type of effect. It will do exactly what you need, all in one package and the price is right.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep… I am ordering one of these! Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Question - once you've used the computer to record what you want on the unit, is it then a stand-alone piece (other than plugging it into a power source or batteries)?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Roxy, it is although I add a set of powered computer speakers using the included jack.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, halstaff


----------

